# Works well after you work out the kinks



## Emeralds (Aug 24, 2008)

A few months ago I was looking at this set after seeing *NOHO91* on YouTube (_



) making a wooden bolt with a homemade tool. I tried his method but after many attempts had virtually no success. Obviously he's just better than me. So, I began looking around for a screwbox and found this one but since all the reviews were virtually negative I decided to drop the whole idea. I figured there must be a "method" but wasn't inspired enough to continue to pursue it.
Now with a little more insight, I may try again. Thanks for the review.

Cheers
Joe


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Good review Thats thinking and hanging in there


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for the review. I've been wonderiing how good those work.


----------



## cmaeda (Sep 1, 2008)

Rockler also sells a screw box that basically uses a router to cut the threads. That should be ok too. I just like hand tools better, which is why I opted to get this one.
It did take 2 or 3 hours of tinkering to finally get clean, smooth threads.
The cutter was sharp but not really sharp if you know what I mean. That was what caused the most tearout on the threads.


----------

